# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > C/C++ >  Cho thuê sàn thương mại văn phòng chung cư cao cấp khu vực Hà Đông

## tuanhaiphat12

Cho thuê văn phòng tầng 2 CT3 The Pride DT 600m2 có thể cắt nhỏ từ 72m2  
+ Vị trí: Là tổ hợp tòa nhà nằm trên đường Lê Văn Lương kéo dài, mặt cắt ngang 40m, diện tích đất chiếm hơn 20ha qua khu đô thị Phùng Khoang, Vạn Phúc, Dương Nội, cắt đường Lê Trọng Tấn nối với Vành Đai 4 xã Yên Nghĩa (Quận Hà Đông).
+ Phía Đông Bắc giáp khu tổ hợp thương mại khách sạn cao cấp (TTDV03) đô thị An Hưng tổ hợp tòa nhà Usilk City (Sông Đà Thăng Long).
- Phía Đông Nam giáp với khu biệt thự, nhà liền kề khu đô thị An Hưng.
+ Phía Tây Nam giáp sông đào La Khê. Chung cư The Pride. Khuôn viên thoáng mát, tạo cảm gác thoải mái khi làm việc tại đây.
Tiện ích và cơ cơ hạ tầng của tòa nhà:
+ Là tòa nhà hỗn hợp trung tâm thương mại, dịch vụ ăn uống, café, spa, hệ thống siêu thị chuyên nghiệp. Hệ thống bể bơi 4 mua (2 bể bơi 700m2 trong nhà và ngoài trởi) ngoài ra có phòng tập gym được thiết kế hiện đại bậc nhất tại đây.
+ Ban quản lý tòa nhà văn phòng The Pride là: Công ty PMC đơn vị uy tín và có bề dày trong lĩnh vực bất động sản với một loạt khu đô thị tại Hà Nội.
+ Xung quanh tòa nhà là các tòa nhà văn phòng hạng A, B, các tòa chung cư trung và cao cấp, biệt thự liền kề...
+ Các ngân hàng lớn như: BIDV, Vietinbank, Vieta..
+ 02 thang máy tốc độ cao, bảo trì bảo dưỡng theo định kì.
+ Hệ thống điều hòa trung tâm.
+ Hệ thống máy phát điện dự phòng.
+ Bảo vệ và camera giám sát tòa nhà 24/24.
+ Thích hợp làm VPCT, bán hàng online..
+ Giá thuê: từ 7usd/m2/tháng. Đã có VAT và điều hòa tổng, trần và đèn, vách ngăn.
Khách hàng thuê được thoải mái sử dụng diện tích đã thuê, không tính thêm phụ phí ngoài giờ, thứ 7 chủ nhật. Chi phí điều hòa tổng đã tính vào giá thuê nên sẽ tiết kiệm rất nhiều cho chi phí thuê văn phòng, lớp học của quý công ty.
Miễn phí gửi xe máy cho 10 xe trong 3 tháng đầu tiên.
Thời gian thanh toán sẽ linh hoạt, tạo điều kiện cho khách hàng tối đa.
Liên hệ: Trực tiếp phòng cho thuê Hải Phát 0977275717.

----------

